# Fixing the Leopold (Diorama)



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

This is a pair of pics from my diorama about the repair shop of the German rail gun Leopold in 1:32 scale.
Work at 40%.



















































Here, some pics from tools construction. 



















































Hope you like it.
Regards

Xavier


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's an awesome model, Xavier... Wonderfully done...


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking lathes, band saw, drill press You do award winning modeling.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for your kind comments.
But, I'm still boring you, guys.
Some more photo.
All locations of most of the accessories is provisional. When the diorama 
is more advanced, I'll go putting everything in place.
















































Detail of the barrel once painted, but before applying the paint worn detail.








After applying the metal effect.

Well, that's all for today, hope you like it. 
regards,
Xavier


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo Xavier,
i hope this gun will stay in repair-shop and never run to Anzio ..
greetings from derPeter


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hallo derPeter,
Sure ! 

But this unit not was in Italy, it was at the atlantic wall. 
And once one time was entry in the shop, never get out.

Regards

Xavier


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Xavier;

That is some very fine modeling.

I had the Leopold by Lima in HO a number of years ago. Sometimes I regret selling it.

Currently I have the Dragon Leopold kit in 1:35. I hope to build it "someday." I plan to adapt it to run on #1 gauge track. Although it is a rather small scale, the prototype was so huge that I think it will still look impressive despite being in a smaller scale.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi David,

Is not so complicated adapt it to run in 45 mm gauge. 
If you need some help, don't hesitate to ask me.

Regards,

Xavier


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello,

2 Pics of Leopold today in USA..










This railway artillery piece is on display at the Aberdeen Proving Ground in Aberdeen, Maryland. Picture and caption is taken from the Aberdeen Proving Ground brochure.











FORT LEE, Va. - Using two heavy-lift cranes to mount the barrel of Anzio Annie, one of two remaining World War II German Krupp K5 heavy railway guns, workers carefully maneuver it into position over the chaises. The guns, originally named Leopold and Robert by the Germans, were discovered on a railroad siding in the town of Civitavecchia, Italy in 1944, shortly after the allies occupied Rome. They had been partially destroyed by the gun crews before they surrendered. Both guns were shipped to Aberdeen Proving Ground, Md., where they underwent tests. Anzio Annie was on display at Aberdeen Proving Ground, Md. and was moved to Fort Lee as part of the 2005 Base Realignment and Closure legislation.
Photo Credit: Mr. Keith Desbois (TRADOC)

Regards,

Xavier


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow What Detail You do some great work.

JJ


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much John. 
I'm now working with new details such the bridge crane over the model. 
Regards,

Xavier


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello !

This is the update of my project.









Columns with Lighting 










Enlarged detail fouled soilo










Placing the pulleys in place.










Installing the drive wheels.










Although the picture was not well appreciated (I don't know why...yet) in the ground there metal shavings and dirt.











The red switch, I saw him in an abandoned Krupp factory in Germany. I tried to figure out what it was for, but I could not figure out .... But I liked the detail and I put it here. I guess it was some kind of emergency stop or something like this. I have put this as i saw it. (The height is more or less red button up to my elbow. Not had a meter for measuring)









Some pieces worked on the lathe.










A tank of something...










Band saw




For now this is all that I have already fixed and on its final site. 
Now I show you the various tests that I have been done with different parts of the diorama. So, you could see how I want to do.










The closure wall to the left of the diorama. 










Columns and beams of the first floor. 










View of the upper walkway. 










another view of the upper walkway. 










Detail in macro.










Area raparacion for "small" guns like this 88mm










View from another angle. 










Another Detail 



Well, for now that's all for today. Hope you like, 
regards,



Xavier


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow and wow on an on going basis.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Xavier, i am always in awe of your work. Your attention to detail -- and your skill at bringing that level of detail to life -- is phenomenal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello,
thank you very much for your kind comments.

Regards,

Xavier


----------

